# Looking to upgrade



## CelenaSardothen (May 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!I currently have a Konica Minolta maxxium 5d that is on its last legs and I'm looking to upgrade to a newer Sony. I don't need the newest model, but I would like to stay in the low to mid price range. Any recommendations?Thanks.


----------



## Kolia (May 14, 2012)

What's low to mid price to you ?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 14, 2012)

Get an a580 kit. Great motor for the price.


----------



## CelenaSardothen (May 14, 2012)

I'm thinking $500 to $800. I don't know if that gives me much for choices. My parents are taking me to Iceland and England for a graduation present, so I need to save up for souvenirs as well. Luckily between different cameras over the years, I've got plenty of lenses. It doesn't have to have a lot of fancy features.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 15, 2012)

Sony a (alpha) DSLR-A580L Digital SLR Camera with DT 18-55mm lens

But basically any sony slr would work for your purposes and be able to use minolta lens. i have the 50mm f1.8 and a 28 f2.8 and both work great on my a580 and they worked good on my a200 as well. 

Also the main reason I am a photographer is I love to travel. Good pictures are better then any cheesy souvenirs imo.


----------



## kassad (May 16, 2012)

The a580 that DiscoJoe is recommending is great.   Unfortunately it's been discontinued, you can probably find a new one on a shelf somewhere.  I would recommend looking at the a57 on paper it's very close to the a580 with a electronic viewfinder giving you much larger 100% field of view.   People knock the EVFs but I would rather have a EVF than the small dim penta mirror optical viewfinder.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 16, 2012)

I love the a580. Really solid camera. The output looks just like a Nikon d7000 or d5100 cause they all have the same sensor (a55 also has the same sensor). EVF is not a bad way to go either. Its like having a tiny live view where you can see the adjustments on screen before shooting the picture. 

You can still find a580 kits online but it is rather difficult to find a motor alone. I bought mine used but it only had one owner and he was only using it as his back up camera.


----------

